# Psybnc privatelog file



## robbtek (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I've installed psybnc 2.3.2.9 on my FreeBSD 9 workstation from ports. It works fine, but I don*'*t find a location of privatelog file. I*'*m triyng to send a message to my (away) psybnc but when I use command "*/playprivatelog*" not working.

PS: starting psybnc from no-root user.

Thanks


----------

